# Training to the lowest level – Are we handicapping our officers?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Bennie Cooley

As law enforcement firearms trainers, we are responsible for passing on lifesaving information. In fact, the critical nature of our subject matter demands that we teach realistic, cutting-edge applications for officers to use on the street. In order to stay ahead of the curve, we must continually search for ways to refine and improve the manner in which we teach, as well as the subjects and approach to the ever-evolving threats we face.

Normally, this struggle for improvement will require us to step outside of our personal comfort zones and readily embrace change. It is within this area, "readily embrace change" that I believe we fall seriously short. It's important to understand that the "we" I am referring to is the entire organization, including administrators, supervisors, trainers and officers. The heart and drive of the law enforcement organization must be unified. The administration and supervisors must work for the good of the troops at all times. And, the troops must embrace the direction of the leadership and reflect their guidance. This does not mean that officers can't disagree with the administration's decisions-they certainly have that option. However, until departmental policies are changed, we must be unified and stand together to succeed. There is no other way; we must work as a single unit.

As firearms trainers, our desire to improve should have nothing to do with how big our budget is or what type of equipment we have. Because our hope for improvement is a measurement of our heart and will, none of us can take on the "poor me" attitude. We _must_ take the higher road in order to see real improvement. Optimally, our desire to excel must be instilled in our core values at every level. Success in maintaining these values will only be met through our willingness to sacrifice to improve ourselves. Sacrifice will be essential if we are to achieve our goals.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/marksman/articles/1347331/


----------

